# I think I used the wrong oil?



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi, last August I changed the oil with Liqui Moly Top Tec 5w30 hybrid oil low ash and a can of Ceratec.
Used it till today, 7000 miles after.
The oil used today is Mobil 1 0w40.
The engine feels heavier but "protected" with this oil.
the thing is that the Cel come on after like 1000 miles after the use of the 5w30. 
Is this oil harmful for this engine?
its 504 507 but no 502.


----------

